# Hello from Lake Oswego!



## Mahjling (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello there! My name is Jones.
I was directed here in my search for Mouseries in the Portland/Beaverton/Gresham/Lake Oswego area. It's very nice to meet you all!
I kept mice for a long time a few years ago, and I'm very excited to be getting back into it, while I don't own any right now, I'm really hoping that joining this forum can help put me in touch with some breeders in my area.

That being said, if you or anyone you know currently has any active sales going on, or if you know of any Mouseries in that general area, please feel free to tell me!

I'm not looking for any colours or coat types in particular at this time. Although I have a weak spot for Satins.
I can't wait to find a little group of does, and to finally get back into keeping an animal I absolutely love~


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good luck on your search.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome  and good luck


----------



## Mahjling (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you all for the welcomes! 
I did indeed find some does, I ended up taking home four. Three banded and one Broken Marked
They're adjusting very well, and I'm absolutely in love with them <3


----------

